# Scriptura Scripturae interpres



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 10, 2005)

What is meant by _Scriptura Scripturae interpres_ in contrast to the _Analogy of Faith_?

Do you think they mean the same thing, or is there a nuance that makes them different concepts?

{MODERATOR EDIT: Latin fixed  }

[Edited on 8/10/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 10, 2005)

It is possible that they essentially mean the same thing. Perhaps the subtle distinction that I have in my own mind is not accurate and if so then I welcome critique to change it.

I see the Analogy of Faith as being more doctrinal in nature, that is there is a "systematic" overarching doctrine on some topic and then it gets applied to a particular text and that text is to be interpreted in the light of the teaching of the rest of scripture.
When I hear "Scripture interprets Scripture" I think more textually. That is, if you want the answer to, (let's just say) who the suffering servant of Isaiah 52:13-53:12 is, then you take them to the NT passages in the gospels.
Perhaps I'm off base though.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 10, 2005)

Ben,
I think you've well said. The two mutually supporting pillars of biblical hermeneutics are the Analogy of Scripture and the Analogy of Faith (or, perhaps better _the_ Faith). The first principle highlights the fact that the less clear portions of Scripture are explained (in the ultimate sense) by the clearer portions. The second principle states that all doctrine of Scripture is non-contradictory. You cannot come up with a doctrine of eternal punishment from one passage, and from another a doctrine of anihilation.


----------



## DTK (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> What is meant by _Scriptura Scripturae interpres_ in contrast to the _Analogy of Faith_?
> 
> Do you think they mean the same thing, or is there a nuance that makes them different concepts?
> ...


Yes, I think there is a nuanced difference between the two, and we are helped here by Richard A. Muller's work, _Dictionary of Latin and Greek Theological Terms_. On p. 33 he offers the following nuanced difference between the two, the _analogia Scripturae_ (for all practical purposes) representing _Scriptura Scripturae interpres, Scriptura seipsam interpretatur, Scriptura Scripturam interpretatur, Scriptura sui interpres_ ...


> *analogia fidei:* _the analogy of faith;_ the use of a general sense of the meaning of Scripture, constructed from the clear or unambiguous _loci_ (q.v., _locus_), as the basis for interpreting unclear or ambiguous texts. As distinct from the more basic _analogia Scripturae_ (q.v.), the _analogia fidei_ presupposes a sense of the theological meaning of Scripture.
> 
> *analogia Scripturae:* _anaology of Scripture;_ the interpretation of unclear, difficult, or ambiguous passages of Scripture by comparison with clear and unambiguous passages that refer to the same teaching or event.



DTK


----------

